# 2007 MLB Draft on ESPN2



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

This is the first year ever that it will be televised and I'm pretty pumped. Alls I gotta say is it's about freakin' time. The only bad thing is that it's on a Thurs afternoon so I'll probably either tape it or take the day off. I really need to invest in Tivo or DVR.
We'll finally be able to get some dirt on some of these players and not be so oblivious when they arrive to the bigs. :wink:

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/press_releases/ ... p&c_id=mlb


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I heard this last night also pretty sweet. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have trouble watching both football and baseball games during hunting and fishing season. Therefore, I sure as heck wouldn't watch a DRAFT when I could be out in the boat!

I just can't understand all the pagentry and TV hoopla around these events, sheesh. The NFL draft took SIX HOURS?!? Glad I was out fishing for most of it in 75 degree weather.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It's not too hard for me to come home from work at 6-7:00, watch a game, and down a few brewskies. I don't know but that's just me. I'm addicted to baseball and always have been. Maybe someday when I live closer to better fishing and have a boat things will change a bit, but for now I'm lovin it. I'd have Tivo if baseball season was during waterfowl and deer season for sure.

It pretty much just depends on how big of fan you are of the sport of baseball or football I guess. I usually won't miss more than a few games a season whether it's watching it on gameday on the computer or on TV and I know them are a lot of hours wasted, but I can't help it. 

To each his own.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I only get to watch the games in bits and pieces now, which isn't the greatest. I have started coaching legion baseball and the practices confilict with the games. Oh well, I hae a great time coaching and the last few nights have been georgous!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Norm70 said:


> I only get to watch the games in bits and pieces now, which isn't the greatest. I have started coaching legion baseball and the practices confilict with the games. Oh well, I hae a great time coaching and the last few nights have been georgous!!


I wish you were closer b/c I would be more than willing to help out if you needed any. Do you know Cory Shaul by chance?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ya i took over for Cory.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Yea, I was pretty sure I remembered him saying he coached, but I couldn't remember if it was legion or not.
I met him a couple years back when we were doing the work out on his new hunting cabin. Needless to say, we had a great time staying there and the food was definitely some of the best ever. 
He and my boss are good friends and wrestled together in college.


----------

